# Most Beautiful Building



## jasoiweo

taipei 101


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Circle on Cavill









ilias_1


----------



## Concrete Stereo

are you serious? hno:


----------



## spotila

I don't think either of them are serious


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Pretty sure that a beautiful skyscraper is a matter of personal opinion. Not what everyone else wants you to think it is. I could be wrong though, but I think I'll wait for the Oxford to change the definition.


----------



## Elvenking

Chrysler is dominating and cannot be beaten.


----------



## Marcanadian

I'd have to go with Chrysler as well.


----------



## Ramses




----------



## TwItCH

Chilehaus


----------



## arief_malaysia96

for modern building:i choose petronas twin towers in Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia


----------



## arief_malaysia96

petronas twin tower,kuala lumpur,malaysia



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1445153420/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1445152812/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1445150514/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1450203532/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1449344189/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1450202828/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1444273561/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1444275581/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/1450199354/sizes/o/in/set-72157602173328577/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/3040719290/sizes/o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2493995635/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rshoraka/2397413557/sizes/l/





nazrey said:


> by goyo80
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/greggoodman/3615330927/


----------



## Taller Better

From what has been posted so far, my choice is the Chrysler Building and then the Taj Mahal.


----------



## hangman

sydney opera house - 


by Barryspics 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryspics/2434053080/

Hard to pass over chrysler though.


----------



## buho

Beautiful is so subjective...


----------



## JmB & Co.

I would choose a mid 20s art deco building, but its so difficult.


----------



## Conor

Apart from the obvious that I love such as the Chrysler:

There's the Reichstag - Which is amazing:










And as for the modern, London's Gherkin:


----------



## poltak

For modern skycrapers , I choose petronas twins towers in kuala lumpur. The twins towers are the most beautiful towers that i've ever seen so far. The skybridge is brilliant.


----------



## Elvenking

Well, I think the thread name should be changed. I think just "Beautiful Buildings" would be better statement.

And If you don't mind I'll post something from Poland: Rondo 1 skyscraper



























project by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill


----------



## quanghuynhchung

beautiful Petronas!


----------



## anomalia9

the most beautiful are wuhan university, Estonia opera house and ali qapu palace


----------



## Gherkin

jasoiweo said:


> most beautiful building
> 
> taipei 101













Of all the beautiful architecture in the world, you choose one of the planet's ugliest skyscrapers :lol:

Seriously guys. Don't post anything more hideous. Let's make this page better than the last one...

I read http://www.archdaily.com/ every day because they only feature beautiful and architecturally innovative projects


----------



## jasoiweo

Gherkin said:


> Of all the beautiful architecture in the world, you choose one of the planet's ugliest skyscrapers :lol:
> 
> Seriously guys. Don't post anything more hideous. Let's make this page better than the last one...
> 
> I read http://www.archdaily.com/ every day because they only feature beautiful and architecturally innovative projects


LOL. taipei 101 seriously is the most beautiful building in the world, though. i know of no other skyscraper that is entirely blue in color, plus it manages to utilize pagoda-style Chinese architecture in the tallest building in the world and it gets away with it, remarkable accomplishment.


----------



## Elvenking

^^ That does not mean its beautiful.

Wow, entirely blue skyscraper... I can't wait for entirely pink one. I think THAT would be some accomplishment


----------



## Olabil

I would have to agree a little bit with jasoiweo here. Taipei 101 is definitely not an ugly building. I like the way they use the pagoda style in a modern way. Maybe not the most beautiful building in the world, but in the top 10 for skyscrapers at least.


----------



## kimlong

Tower of Malaysia very beautiful!
In future,I hope my country will same as it


----------



## HK999

well, my top five (in no particular order):

*SWFC *
*2 IFC*
*CHRYSLER*
ESB
JIN MAO TOWER

in the near future the list will be longer:
*ICC*
*SHANGHAI TOWER*
*BURJ DUBAI*
TOWER VERRE
GUANGZHOU WEST TOWER

for now:
*#1 SWFC*


----------



## Allen2

I think this is great:


----------



## dark_shadow1

Olabil said:


> I would have to agree a little bit with jasoiweo here. Taipei 101 is definitely not an ugly building. I like the way they use the pagoda style in a modern way. Maybe not the most beautiful building in the world, but in the top 10 for skyscrapers at least.


Taipei 101 isn't ugly but it isn't beautiful as well. It's kinda new and very tall but it doesn't have that futuristic feeling that many other new skyscrapers have. Furthermore, it does not fit it's environment which is hundreds of meters below it and generally consists of low building which does not make it look as good as skyscrapers in Dubai, NY or HK.


----------



## vari k.

looks amazing in real life


----------



## soup or man

^ Same with all of Gehry's work. Pictures don't really do them justice.

Anyway, my vote goes to Q1. There is something about this building that strikes me. Maybe it's location, it's color, or it's cool but simple name but Q1 is just amazing to me. Not many skyscrapers make me happy to look at but Q1 does.


----------



## Mr.Exz

Building could be: modern building, colonial building, am i dont know, i can post some pictures of the chichen itza castle, its a building and its beautiful too, or versalles palace, a cathedral, etc... You must specify what kind of building.  Greetings for all.


----------



## Alemanniafan

jasoiweo said:


> LOL. taipei 101 seriously is the most beautiful building in the world, though. i know of no other skyscraper that is entirely blue in color, plus it manages to utilize pagoda-style Chinese architecture in the tallest building in the world and it gets away with it, remarkable accomplishment.


Taipeh 101:









Deutsche Bank Frankfurt:









(Just because of the blue)


----------



## gooseberry

> i know of no other skyscraper that is entirely blue in color


There are tons that are all blue and I haven't been there in person, but TP101 doesn't look like it's all blue. I'm confused. Here's one that's all blue and more beautiful (in my opinion only)


----------



## jasoiweo

gooseberry said:


> There are tons that are all blue and I haven't been there in person, but TP101 doesn't look like it's all blue. I'm confused. Here's one that's all blue and more beautiful (in my opinion only)


taipei is stunningly blue though, unlike that tower you posted that is glass-colored.


----------



## jasoiweo

Southfield Town Center. Most beautiful buildings since the Beis Hamikdash.


----------



## thekh

How about ancient building:

*Angkor Wat*
The largest stone building in the world.


















*More picture visit this link:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=988839


----------



## jasoiweo

American Center


----------



## jasoiweo

IBM Building


----------



## jasoiweo

Maccabees Center


----------



## KevD

jasoiweo, enough with the jokes.


----------



## leebuk2005




----------



## Gherkin

^Good call, but I can imagine that gothic architecture won't be seen by everyone as beauty. 

I haven't seen many buildings from the Renaissance on here yet!


----------



## MDguy

One of my favorite and most beautiful buildings i think is the Hungarian Parliament. Simply gorgeous


----------



## Squiggles

Reichstag in Berlin is quite impressive. I loved the view from the top of it. 
The Eiffel Tower, to me, is the most beautiful building from before the 20th century.

Other favorites:
Sydney Opera House
Chrysler Building
ESB
British Parliament w/ Big Ben

And if it's ever built....
Chicago Spire


----------



## luci203

I like 2IFC from Hong Kong, but no skyscraper have the details of *Woolworth Building....* :drool:










older picture, with Municipal Building and WTC.










:cheers:


----------



## Inspektor Draguljče

*Golden pavilion, Kinkaku-ji temple, Kyoto*


----------



## freep

*Uffizi Gallery - Florence​*



















*And.. Florence's Cathedral*

















​


----------



## Gherkin

freep said:


> Uffizi Gallery - Florence
> 
> And.. Florence's Cathedral



I was put off by the Uffizi gallery because I waited over an hour just to get inside when I visited Florence. The cathedral however is exquisite - beautiful yet completely unique. I love that you can just wander in to churches and cathedrals in Italy


----------



## Mr Bricks

This thread is a joke. Why are people posting pics of average looking glass towers?


----------



## firefox2

NYC The Flatiron Building.





:master:


----------



## clikinghere

Westminster Palace and Kyoto are nice, out of these. Very detailed and sharpened in design. Untouchable and peaceful.

Have some drink. . .probably.

While I personally do not like Berlin's architectures in general.


----------



## vittorio tauber

gooseberry said:


> Oh, they're joking? I just thought they had really bad taste considering they think a giant stack of green take-out cartons is beautiful.
> 
> Just kidding, I can see how someone might think it's beautiful, I was just thrown off by the blue thing since I've only seen it in pictures and it doesn't look blue. I thought it looked blue in person or something.
> 
> anyway... Sainte-Chapelle in Paris for the interior. People who say Gothic is dark and heavy don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even blue on the inside. The prettiest color of them all.


Saying the Sainte-Chapelle is one of the most beautiful building is arguable, however it was almost thoroughly reintegrated (half of the stained glasses, statues, outer porch and spire) and repainted by Eugene Viollet-Le Duc in the XIX century according to the romantic taste of his age. I mean it's basically a neogothic building - gorgeous, sure.


----------



## greatknut

Millenium Bridge and Saint Paul's. Dear humble and beautiful London, the fish-bone like bridge leading me to the heaven.


----------



## greatknut

Very beautiful museum in Oslo, Bygdøy, my favourite viking boat. Great design.


----------



## koolio

I absolutely love the Soc Gen HQ in La Defense, Paris. Definitely not the most beautiful building in the world by any stretch but certainly a very sleek and modern looking office complex:










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/7388201.jpg


----------



## strandeed

Alnwick Castle

(harry potter was filmed here)



















Sagrada Familia


----------



## jasoiweo

Kosel haMaaravi


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

Former Presidential Palace in Havana, Now a museum for the revolution:


----------



## pitterson

Hey friends,

All buildings which are shared by you are superb..
I like them so much.Here which I like:


----------



## isaidso

jasoiweo said:


> Kosel haMaaravi


All it needs is a coat of paint, windows, and some weed killer. kay:


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

[/QUOTE]

I Like this one. kay:


----------



## Kevin_01

20th century 


















And Modern, i don't know...


----------



## jasoiweo

that basket-shaped building is cool


----------



## jasoiweo

jasoiweo said:


> taipei 101


even the antenna, which is usually ugly as fucking shit on most other skyscrapers, is beautiful on taipei 101.


----------



## _00_deathscar

I like the fact you're winding us up.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

another picture of the former cuban presidential palace:









the interior is even more stunning


----------



## the spliff fairy

Royal Holloway university, London outskirts, set in 120 acres of parkland, lakes, ruins and waterfalls


----------



## jasoiweo

Grand Traverse Hotel


----------



## jasoiweo




----------



## jasoiweo




----------



## Jaxon




----------



## MasterGas

Due to the fact that the tittle of this Thread takes over a lot of categories, Here is how I split the whole thing....

*Best Architecture, design*

boat inspired Frank Gehry´s
*
Guggenheim Museum, BILBAO, SPAIN.*





























*
Best Skyscraper*

Kohn Pedersen Fox´s
*Shanghai World Financial Center, SHANGHAI, CHINA *


----------



## Dahupegu

thekh said:


> How about ancient building:
> 
> *Angkor Wat*
> The largest stone building in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More picture visit this link:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=988839


Amazing!!!! astonishing!!!!




gooseberry said:


> anyway... Sainte-Chapelle in Paris for the interior. People who say Gothic is dark and heavy don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even blue on the inside. The prettiest color of them all.



:applause:


The Gothic was brilliant


----------



## viblack

MasterGas said:


>


The SWFC is the most beautiful skyscraper I've ever seen!! I really love it :nuts:


----------



## Mike____

The Royal Palace of Brussels is pretty nice to me...


----------



## Guest89

*Who can beat this Heavyweight?*

Impressive buildings so far, but the World's tallest Building Burj Dubai located in Dubai, United Arab Emirates blows all the competition out of the water with its engineering and height (824.6m) as well as its beauty. 

_Credit to Imre Solt and Parisian Girl_

*Burj Dubai*​



























:cheers:


----------



## dark_shadow1

BD isn't beautiful- it's design is pretty basic and isn't revolutionary or anything. It was designed to be the tallest building on Earth- nothing else.


----------



## ankit.pokes

dark_shadow1 said:


> BD isn't beautiful- it's design is pretty basic and isn't revolutionary or anything. It was designed to be the tallest building on Earth- nothing else.


only specialty of it is its height


----------



## Guest89

Lol I love when people are jealous of Dubai. I don't think it can be duplicated now. I bet you are the ones that concidered the WTC twin towers in NY to be beautiful... Why don't you read how it was built and how it is revolutionary instead of nagging over why your city can't build one. The architect is American. It is a stunning design. Something never done before!

*Current records*

* Tallest structure ever built: 818 m (2,684 ft) (previously Warsaw radio mast - 646.38 m (2,121 ft))
* Tallest structure: 818 m (2,684 ft) (previously KVLY-TV mast - 628.8 m (2,063 ft))
* Tallest freestanding structure: 818 m (2,684 ft) (previously CN Tower - 553.3 m (1,815 ft))
* Building with most floors: 160 (previously both 1 & 2 World Trade Center - 110)[21][3]
* World's highest elevator installation[22]
* Worlds fastest elevators at speed of 64 km/h (40 mph) or 18 m/s (59 ft/s)[22] (previously Taipei 101 – 16.83 m/s)
* Highest vertical concrete pumping (for a building): 601 m (1,972 ft) (previously Taipei 101 - 449.2 m (1,474 ft))
* Highest vertical concrete pumping (for any construction): 601 m (1,972 ft)[23] (previously Riva del Garda Hydroelectric Power Plant - 532 m (1,745 ft)[24])
* The first world's tallest structure in history to include residential space[1]


----------



## ankit.pokes

*taj heritage-taj tower-gateway of india*


----------



## Marathaman

ainttelling said:


> Excellent point. And I find this chapel to be one of the most beautiful buildings in the world *:*
> 
> Chapel of the Transfiguration of Our Saviour - 2001 - Spasskaya Guba (Karelia, Russia) - Architect Irina Kabanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Lyudmila Khlopkina - Picture's Page - Sobory.ru ]


Hehe. One of my personal favorites is _Indra Sabha_, a small 8th (?) century AD temple that is chiseled entirely from the surrounding rock. It became a prototype for later temples IMO.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view...dia+hindu+temple&filter=1#5456892004397455058


----------



## Evil78

^^^^
You guys must be confusing the word "*beautiful*" with "strange" , "historic", "unique" or "funny". You can't be serious, when you post something like this on a thread called "_the most beautiful building_".hno: Sure, these temples have their value, but comon'!... Next thing, you're gonna start posting some primitive prehistoric caves or something.


----------



## Marathaman

^You have no taste :sleepy:


----------



## Evil78

Marathaman said:


> ^You have no taste :sleepy:


Maybe i don't. But if YOU have, than i'm sure that if you look better, than you will find *at least one* building in such a huge country, like India, which is more beautiful (or "the most beautiful"), than these ruins....Come on, i'm sure you can do it! It would be an insult to India, if you didn't.

PS. The same goes for *ainttelling*, and that small wooden doghouse:nuts:, in Russia.


----------



## Marathaman

^Evil78, this building IMO is a brilliant example of a certain kind of architecture. There are many beautiful buildings in India, but I particularly love this one, so I posted it. I guess you need to be familiar with this particular kind of architecture to appreciate it better.


----------



## DimaF

^^ of course Kyiv the beautiful
Cathedral


----------



## ainttelling

Evil78 said:


> PS. The same goes for *ainttelling*, and that small wooden doghouse:nuts:, in Russia.


It's not a doghouse. It's a chapel. Sometimes when a village is very small and can't afford to support a parish, a small chapel is built (that can accommodate one or few people) so anyone can visit it and say a prayer.


----------



## jpsolarized

i'll throw a few, in medium size for easy charging

1









2









3









4









5










1.- details of the Milan Cathedral

2.- inside the Sydney Opera House

3.- a Photo from the art deco eagle feature in the Chrysler Building looking at New York

4.- looking way up the once tallest Petronas Towers

5.- Sagrada Familia's final render


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joanot/3309250979/


----------



## cardiff

I find the Sagrada Familia an interesting but quite ugly building. I have never liked Gaudi tough as i find his work almost childish looking.


----------



## HEPHAESTUS.

Apoptosis said:


> *Guaranty Building, Buffalo, New York*


Louis Sullivan... 
Great architect in the hole world... 
He found functionalism and aesthetics of modern architecture...

"Form follows function" it's a great words by a great thinker...


----------



## Concrete Stereo

cardiff said:


> I find the Sagrada Familia an interesting but quite ugly building. I have never liked Gaudi tough as i find his work almost childish looking.


Yeah, it's a bit a mud castle, I'm not particularely fond of it either. 

Also La Padrera is fattish and muddy. It's not by accident La Pedrera is Catalan for 'The Quarry'. The roof landscape of La Padredra is very beautiful though, it really works there.


----------



## Yousifovic

A mosque in Baghdad ......... from top , the mosque is in the middle of a lack which has the shape of Iraq map .....


----------



## Chainedwolf

I'd pick a classical building over any modern any day... but you can't compare them at all, so do you want us to tell you about modern architecture or classical?
A glass and steel skyscraper is very different to a gothic cathedral.


----------



## Architectural

NA


----------



## cardiff

has forgotten what? or did you mean its been forgotten, if so there are plenty of prettier buildings IMO.


----------



## schum-ho

That mosque in Bagdad - really interesting. Is it finished already or still to be built?
As I can't tell if that's a rendering or an actual photo above.


----------



## Roberto-i

A beautiful building is the Collemaggio Abbey in L'Aquila , I'm especially in love with its elegant charming facade , the recent quake hit to the ground the inner dome but spared the rest.
It's 700 years old.


----------



## ausguy

Agha Khan Building Pune India
cr- Krishna


----------



## iwsysage

Far East Finance Centre, Hong Kong


----------



## ChitownCity

jpsolarized said:


> i'll throw a few, in medium size for easy charging
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.- details of the Milan Cathedral
> 
> 4.- looking way up the once tallest Petronas Towers
> 
> 5.- Sagrada Familia's final render




The Milan Cathedral Is Definitely one of the BEST I ever seen. I always love seeing the Petronas Towers at night (so damn beautiful). And the Last one is just plain rediculous, I mean how long does it take to build a gigantic artistic sculpture/collaberation that big?? It looks ugly from a distance but I respect the insane detailing of it because thats just wild.:nuts:


----------



## Arleen

This question just made me realize I don't travel enough.

personally my favorite buildings of all time are the barns on the back roads in this country.


----------



## Tompiejj

First skyscraper of europe


----------

